# Troy Aikman Is Looking Jacked at 55 in a New Shirtless Beach Photo



## Robert59 (May 15, 2022)

Former Dallas Cowboys quarterback Troy Aikman might have been retired for 20 years, but it's good to see he's still good friends with his old coach Jimmy Johnson. In a recent Instagram post, captioned "Coach and QB," Aikman shared that he and Johnson had spent some time hanging out over beers in Islamadora, Florida—and showed off his lean, muscular torso at the same time.

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/troy-aikman-looking-jacked-55-150000545.html


----------

